# GT275 vs X300's



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm in the market for a used JD riding mower. So far I've seen models like GT275 and the X300 on CL. Looks like the X300 are newer. What do you guys recommend? My mowing involves quite a few rocks and its not a high quality pretty mow I'm looking for. Just knock down some weeds. I assume they all mow about the same so its going to come down to how beat up they are or how much maintenance will be needed to keep them going.

I am wondering if maybe an older D275 might be better as it might have less electronics, less plastic, etc. that might break.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy newbie2,

The X300 is newer (mfg 2006-2015), as compared to the GT275 (1995-1998). Both have Kawasaki engines, about 17HP. Check the hours on each and look them over for evidence of good maintenance (or lack thereof). Indoor storage is a big plus to me. Good Luck.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

tks again 6bales. The older GT275 is probably stronger since it weighs about 200lb more. New X must have more plastic. However, that old late 90's parts availability could become an issue so I think I'll go with X for that reason and do my homework to make sure its in good shape.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

well, I found a clean x300 with 104hrs. So far I'm happy.
However, it is just a shame that JD does such a poor job of designing these hoods. My grandsons JD toys use thicker plastic. Not only that but they do not add strengthening ribs. I am going to be fixing that hood. Now that I've got this I can go back to fixing my PTO problem on my JD2210. I got the lawn mowed and the temp is 102 so grass is not going to grow much for a while.


----------

